# Gibson ES-335 Studio $2350 Toronto



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Gibson es 335 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

that one has been sitting at 2500 for a while on facebook marketplace. wonder if someone could talk them down around 2k?


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Gibson es 335 | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 414448


I picked up a 2016 ES335 figured, block inlays for $2600 a few years ago, mint with case and candy. That studio is worth $1800 at best.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Robhotdad said:


> I picked up a 2016 ES335 figured, block inlays for $2600 a few years ago, mint with case and candy. That studio is worth $1800 at best.


That was a few years ago. Anyway, I posted this in case someone is looking for a 335 and this price works for them. If I didn't have one, I'd be interested in this one.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Robhotdad said:


> ...for $2600 a few years ago











What’s with this mentality that prices from years ago have any bearing on current prices?

That $2600 ES was probably about $3.5k new a few years ago. The cheapest ES right now will run you $3900 with tax (satin finish but at least with binding).

A block inlay one is now $4949 plus tax ($5600 all in). I’ll generously overpay you $3000 for it even though it was “$2600 a few years ago”.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> View attachment 414497
> 
> 
> Friend of mine runs an open mic at the Surf Pub on Gabriola. Ever been ?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have been to the pub, not the jam.

Gabriola is a lot of effort (any more than zero) for me and I find myself there only for work from time to time.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Choo5440 said:


> that one has been sitting at 2500 for a while on facebook marketplace. wonder if someone could talk them down around 2k?


Sitting at 2,500.
At 2,350 now.
Go there check it out.
If all that it looks to be offer 1,900.
Then come up to 2,000 and point out that it can sell now or sit some more.
If that doesn't work say thanks and start to leave.
Then last offer reconsideration 2,100.
Seller has a buyer today and has to eat 250 or do it all again which gets to be a waste of time.
Initial asking price of 2,500 knocked down to 2,100 is how it goes whether it's guitars or anything else.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> Gabriola is a lot of effort ..


From recent pictures I've seen of my friend I have no difficulty believing that but he played bass when I knew him which might explain a few things .. lol. Haven't seen him since we lived in Edmagoon across from the base; life is hard and then you die.


----------



## GAB1980 (9 mo ago)

What do you guys think about the Knaggs Sheyenne vs the Gibson ES-335?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

GAB1980 said:


> What do you guys think about the Knaggs Sheyenne vs the Gibson ES-335?


I think you won't get one for $2350.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 414490
> 
> What’s with this mentality that prices from years ago have any bearing on current prices?
> 
> ...


Let me clarify my "mentality" to you. God does not make more land. The good land that is available is all the good land that will be available. ES 335s on the other hand will continue to come out of the Gibson factory for years to come. If ES335s that are purchased today do not suddenly start evaporating (and they won't) there will be, in years to come an abundance of these guitars in the used market. Remember, these guitars come out of the Gibson factory at a much greater pace than they did out of say, Kalamazoo. The owners of these 335s are for the most part, well to do boomers. They're starting to check out. Their kids are going to sell their parent's toys. Interest rates are going to rise into the 6 and 7% territory. Watch what happens to current prices in the near future. What goes up comes down and vice versa. You want toys, fine. Just remember what you were paying not long ago and don't think a chunk of wood with a little metal on it is worth 30% a few years later, that's just plain dumb.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Robhotdad said:


> Let me clarify my "mentality" to you. God does not make more land. The good land that is available is all the good land that will be available. ES 335s on the other hand will continue to come out of the Gibson factory for years to come. If ES335s that are purchased today do not suddenly start evaporating (and they won't) there will be, in years to come an abundance of these guitars in the used market. Remember, these guitars come out of the Gibson factory at a much greater pace than they did out of say, Kalamazoo. The owners of these 335s are for the most part, well to do boomers. They're starting to check out. Their kids are going to sell their parent's toys. Interest rates are going to rise into the 6 and 7% territory. Watch what happens to current prices in the near future. What goes up comes down and vice versa. You want toys, fine. Just remember what you were paying not long ago and don't think a chunk of wood with a little metal on it is worth 30% a few years later, that's just plain dumb.


All of that is wonderful and in 5, 10, or 35 years, we’ll see how it bears out. But I know 2 things for sure...


A new gloss finish 335 is going to run you over $4k, out the door.
Everything you said was equally true 34 years ago in 1988 when I bought a 2 week old “used” 335 Dot for $800.

They’ve made thousands of them since and I don’t see used ones dropping below $800 anytime soon. The market has had 35 years to correct itself, so...

Any day now?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Robhotdad said:


> Let me clarify my "mentality" to you.


And to clarify, “mentality” was not used to single out you or one particular comment. Every so often, in a kijiji alert thread or even a for sale thread, someone comes in, shaking their fist at current prices, talking about “it can’t be worth that because 5, 10, or 35 years ago...”.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

GAB1980 said:


> What do you guys think about the Knaggs Sheyenne vs the Gibson ES-335?


Gibson 335s are known entities and there are thousands of reviews or demos of them, whereas unfortunately Sheyennes are so rare and each one being unique it’s hard to know what you’re getting (specifically in terms of pickups). Also maybe you want one with block inlays and get the stars, or you want stars and get dots. 

I’d propose this affects resale value (which for most of us will always be a factor). Unfortunately whether here or on thegearpage, Knaggs usually seem to end up getting listed at about half the price of a new one after a few months. Buy a Gibson new and it could apparently be worth an extra $1,000 next year 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

